# This hits really close to home. It was my cousin



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 5, 2005)

I know this isnt tree related, but my close cousin and her two children were run over by a tractor last weekend. Little Lacey didnt make it.


Farm accident kills girl, 6
By ERIN SMITH
THE PUEBLO CHIEFTAIN
SANFORD - A 6-year-old Sanford girl was killed and her mother and younger brother seriously injured about 4:45 p.m. Saturday in an agricultural accident northeast of here.

Colorado State Patrol Sgt. George Dingfelder said an investigation revealed that Autumn Dyer, 26, and her children, Lacey Dyer, 6, and Landon Dyer, 2, were sitting on or near an International farm tractor while Bruce Dyer, 54, the children's grandfather and Autumn Dyer's father-in-law, attempted to jump-start it.

Dingfelder said as soon as the tractor started, it lurched forward and the rear wheels rolled over the girl. Deputy Conejos County Coroner Richard Martin pronounced Lacey dead at the scene from massive head and internal injuries.

Mrs. Dyer and Landon also were injured when the tractor continued forward. Bruce Dyer was able to jump into the cab of the tractor and stop it.

Mrs. Dyer and her son were transported to the Conejos County Hospital and later flown by helicopter to Memorial Hospital in Colorado Springs. Mrs. Dyer was in stable condition with serious chest and internal injuries. Landon sustained a broken femur and also was listed in stable condition Sunday, Dingfelder said.

The accident is still under investigation by the Colorado State Patrol. No charges are expected to be filed. No drugs or alcohol were involved, Dingfelder said.

Just a hard hitting reminder of how quickly accidents can happen when working around machenery.

Kenn


----------



## fwf (Jun 5, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about such an accident. I work with farm machinery every day and it is really easy to get complacent.

I recently test drove a John Deere 244J wheel loader. One of the features that was pointed out was that the parking brake is automatically engaged each time the engine is shut off. Made me wonder why that feature isn't standard on all tractors? It just might have prevented the above accident.

Hope Autumn and Landon are on the mend!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, Autumn an Landon are doing well. Landon is home an Autumn is still in the hospital here in Colorado Springs. I guess what happened was the tractor popped into gear after Bruce gapped the starter with a screw driver after jumping the battery for several minutes. The tractor started and idled for several minutes before it some how popped into gear. Once the tractor started moving Autumn threw Landon out of the way and jumped on Lacey, covering her with her body. The tractor rolled over them Killing Lacey and crushing 9 of Autumns ribs and fracturing several vertabrae. They Performed surgery to fuse the disks in Autumns back and remove all the floating broken bones. She and Landon are going to be ok. I visit them several times a day since Memorial hospital is only a few miles from my home here in Colorado Springs. The Funeral for Lacey still isnt set since they are waiting for Autumn to be released from the hospital. My heart really goes out to her and her family. This is just a real tragic reminder of how deadly these mindless machines we operate on a daily basis can be. 

Kenn


----------



## NeTree (Jun 5, 2005)

At a loss for words.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 6, 2005)

That's horrible. 

Unfortunately, farm implement accidents are much too common. Looking back on my childhood, we had many unsafe practices. (I recall riding on a three point brushhog more than once.) This story could have easily been me a few years ago.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 6, 2005)

My sincerest condolences to you and family on your loss and wishes for speedy recovery to those injured.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 6, 2005)

thats terrible,what a shame.sorry kenn


----------



## Al Smith (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this tragedy.My condolences!


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Prayers are with you and yours


----------



## njforestfire (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 6, 2005)

That's a horrible story. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## teressa green (Jun 6, 2005)

god bless,


----------



## tophopper (Jun 6, 2005)

God Bless Kenn!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Im sorry my friend. I have run several pieces of heavy equipement for about ten years now. I used to caretake a large ranch, skid logs build roads etc. I have had my life flash before my eyes more than once. I rolled a forward reach forklift up on the ranch, of an embankement, did not have my seatbelt on. I had to jump free and clear the direction of the rollover, because the cab only has one open side. I barely made it. I wear my seatbelt always whatever I am operating or driving. What happened to youre cousin sounded like a pure accident, could have happened to anyone of us, I am very sorry. I lok back at my close calls, just even the times I wasnt being careless, and then think of all the times I was young, and foolish, and stuck my neck out, I wish others could have been that lucky, now I have lived long enough to realize you can never be to careful.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 29, 2005)

Hope everyone involved is doing well physically and mentally. A lot of phycho trauma here I am sure. Farm equipment maims and kills hundreds of people every year in North America- I play hockey with Donnie whose left arm was ripped off with an auger on the PTO of a farm tractor. He beats me in nets more often than I would admit.


----------



## jerseydevil (Jul 3, 2005)

What a terrible tale. I hope all involved ( including Bruce) are able to move beyond this loss. I hate to beat a dead horse, but these things happen daily because most people don't realize how fast they happen and how unforgiving machines are. Even pros are caught off guard. We could go on and on about such things, but the bottom line is you can't form unsafe habbits; for example, a guy i work with likes to park his tractor with the front loader bucket in the air, he says it is one in a million that it will ever drop on somebody. Well that may be true but, it is still a bad habbit to get into because after 20 years of abuse, neglect and half assed repairs/modifications, that bucket may be able to fall. Also somebody is bound to hit their head eventually. So not forming this bad habit is the best way to avoid danger. My 2 cents.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2005)

Dang, I can't believe I missed this. So sad to hear.


----------



## xander9727 (Jul 5, 2005)

Our prayers are with the family members.


----------

